# 2001 A6 2.7T No crank, please help



## 01a6twin (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey all,

Need some help please.


Last week my car decided it didn't want to start. I had driven it only 3 hours prior, so it should have been fine.

It will not crank now. I can hear what i think is the fuel pump, when i turn the key.

I checked all the fuses & relays, they are good.

I checked the clutch switch on the pedal. Its working normal.

I am getting the normal lights on the dash.

I am not getting any CEL codes.

I did, however just replace the battery, and it worked fine for about 12 hours.

I checked all the connections and when i check the voltage to ground I am getting 12.6 V.

From the reading i have done on similar issues, they found that the Crank position sensor had to be replaced. Though they had noted that they had CEL codes.

I appreciate any insight you guys might have.

thanks.


----------

